# Problems with Oasis and Parthenon



## madfad123 (May 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

So I just got done building both the Oasis and Parthenon and they are my first pedal builds. My prior experience is in headphone amplifiers. I have different issues for both. For the Oasis, the led flashes on and there is no bypass signal or overdrive signal. For the Parthenon there is bypass signal but the pedal doesn't engage. Any help would be appreciated in how to go about troubleshooting and fixing the issues.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2019)

Can you post a picture of your wiring?


----------



## madfad123 (May 9, 2019)

Oasis


----------



## madfad123 (May 9, 2019)

Parthenon


----------



## madfad123 (May 9, 2019)

Oasis


----------



## madfad123 (May 9, 2019)

Parthenon


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2019)

The 3PDT switch is installed in the adapter board incorrectly on the Oasis.    The switch is rotated 90 degrees.

Also it looks like you're missing the clipping LED in the middle of the PCB... This wouldn't cause the problem you're having, but would affect the sound.



I don't see anything immediately obvious on the Parthenon, but if there is no sound in bypass it has to be a wiring issue of some sort.

Make sure the pots aren't touching the jacks or the back of the PCB.


----------



## phi1 (May 10, 2019)

Do you have a multimeter to measure voltage?  For the Parthenon, it looks to me like you may have used the wrong lug on the dc power jack for the red wire. You could check if you're getting 9V to ground where the red wire connects to the PCB.


----------

